# My first halloween party in Belgium



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey all,....
After moving back from the US to Belgium, 7 years ago now, we have always been the 'crazy family' of the street.
We always put out Halloween decoration and Christmas lights to cheer up the neighborhood.

This year we wanted to really stand out. So back in august we decided to have a Halloween party.

Many sleepless nights and hours and hours of working in the garage, I am happy to say we had many overwhelmed, jaw-dropping zombie-guests, who all seemed to have enjoyed the settings I made.
Here some pictures to share our Halloween party:

































































































There is too many people on this forum to thank,...too many topics I consulted over the last three months to make all of my props....
But I am going to try anyway....

If you think your posts or step-by-step was used for my props.....
Thank you ....keep up the good work....

If you need my help or tips and tricks, let me know....

Wim
Greetings from Belgium


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wim, you did Halloween proud overseas! What a great yard space to work with too. Really nice props and tombstones. Did you make all of them? When I saw your mummy photo I couldn't help but think what a perfect place to set him up. 

Did you have trouble finding the materials you needed? Are vampire and zombie shows as popular over there as here?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

What a eerie, creepy setup; everything looks awesome. Your tombstones are fantastic. Great job!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Everything looks wonderful! Do people in Belgium go trick or treating just like we do here in the US, or was your party a pretty original event? I love that you decorate for your neighborhood - it makes so many people smile here too. I especially like your dead body wrapped in the garbage bag - perfect spot to put it! Like you might not notice it unless you are paying attention, and therefore it's all the more spooky!


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Wim, you did Halloween proud overseas! What a great yard space to work with too. Really nice props and tombstones. Did you make all of them? When I saw your mummy photo I couldn't help but think what a perfect place to set him up.
> 
> Did you have trouble finding the materials you needed? Are vampire and zombie shows as popular over there as here?


Thanks,...
I must say, I did make all of it,.... many weekends and evenings,... finding alternative cheap materials (eg. ready made drywall mix for the reaper,... ) wasn't always easy and took many evenings off research...

We do have events called 'flashlight walks' and 'witches hikes' but they always lack something, and therefor disappoint. 
People make nice settings and dress-up nicely, but they always forget the lighting, setting the atmosphere...
I got 3x 100W LED floodlights with colored lenses and some pond lights to make a good base lighting, and then added many (electric pvc) candles and torches,... that really turned out to be great. 
Also the weather was great ( unusual but great), no wind, clear sky, good temperature, which made my fogger do its work (fogger combined with vortex chiller, to make the smoke crawl through the graveyard).

Not sure I wanna do another party next year, people loved it, were overwhelmed. I am never going to be able to top this.... WHAT TO DO.....


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah the dead body was sooo simple to make, but ohh so effective, I put it there couple of weeks before halloween but it really looked real, many times my wife got spooked by glancing at the pond,.... that's why we all do it I guess  

Trick or Treating is done here , but not very common,,... you must have lived in the US to become 'crazy enough' to also participate in Halloween as much as we do,... but we have made the news ( two years in a row) ...
this year : http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/detail.aspx?articleid=blcju_01353376
Last year we got refused entrance to a theme park  (even made it to the news on TV) http://www.nieuwsblad.be/article/detail.aspx?articleid=dmf20131101_00820202


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So are the articles in Dutch?


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> So are the articles in Dutch?


Yes they are all in Dutch,.... I'd say Google Translate is your friend


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey hoegaarden_bier, nice set up! Where do you live in Belguim? I'm in Groningen, NL.


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

MsMeeple said:


> Hey hoegaarden_bier, nice set up! Where do you live in Belguim? I'm in Groningen, NL.


I live in Tremelo, not too far from Leuven (or Werchter = known for those who've been to Rock Werchter).


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I am looking for a new home for my organ. Are you interested? Its free to a good home. However you would need to pick it up. It comes in pieces for an easier transport.


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

MsMeeple said:


> I am looking for a new home for my organ. Are you interested? Its free to a good home. However you would need to pick it up. It comes in pieces for an easier transport.


Thanks a lot for the offer,... But I am afraid that I wont be able to store it properly... Looks great tooo...


----------



## Rob31 (Aug 25, 2014)

Great job! Congratulations, everything looks great.
Your hard work payed off, specially in a country where not everything "Halloween" is available.


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey,

Staat dit offer nog steeds open?

Ik heb misschien toch de plaats en transport gevonden om dit tot hier te krijgen. 



MsMeeple said:


> I am looking for a new home for my organ. Are you interested? Its free to a good home. However you would need to pick it up. It comes in pieces for an easier transport.


----------



## Xode (Oct 19, 2014)

It's really great what you are doing ! I live in France, in Paris and It's very rare than french people celebrate Halloween and I think it's a pity there is a Haunted House (Attraction) called the "Manor of Paris", whose creator has made the House of Torment in U.S. Suddenly it's nice to see that this kind of concept developed in France ! So I transform any home in my house Haunted House with recycled materials (cardboard, painting ...) I change themed every year !
This year the house theme will be "London Nightmare" and the scarezone theme will be The Walking Dead

Congratulations for your scenery is fantastic!

PS : Sorry for Translation


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

You an amazing job. That was so eerie and the lighting really added a lot to it. I loved the plastic wrapped body by the water...but everything was so well done kudos to you.


----------

